# Researchers unveil findings on two new weapons against thyroid cancer



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Researchers unveil findings on two new weapons against thyroid cancer.

http://medicalxpress.com/news/2013-09-unveil-weapons-thyroid-cancer.html#nwlt


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's great news! Thanks for posting, Andros!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> That's great news! Thanks for posting, Andros!


You are welcome; it is nice to know that they are making strides. Very nice!


----------

